# Been using this site for a year but finally registered! Hi all



## GetBigOrDieTryin (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Just want to say that this is actually a great site with a lot of good info. Ive used this site for over year and always found whatever info i needed. Ive just turned 23 and I've been training for about 5 years and have 2 cycles under my belt (a newbi still). Anyway i hope you all have a good christmas and get those gains!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2013)

GetBigOrDieTryin, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Roidtard (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## brazey (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## sneedham (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome bro....


----------



## charley (Dec 24, 2013)

*
Welcome Bro ...
*


----------

